# Sugarbush 11-11-08



## awf170 (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty good skiing from about 2,500 ft. up, below that was "survival skiing".  Skied (in order) Exterminator, Rim Run, Bravo, Encore, Which Way, The Cliffs, and CrackerJack (Well I kept my skis on.  I'm not too sure I would call it skiing though)

Here are a bunch of pics, none of which are particularly good since it was cloudy all day.

Going up Encore:






Skinning up Bravo, nearing the headwall:





Lower Exterminator skied quite well:





Skinning up Upper FIS.  I actually thought about skiing the right side, but not being a complete retard I back out since I was by myself and didn't even have a helmet.  Never mind the fact that it was only 8 inches of snow over no base.





So I skied Bravo instead:





The headwall was interesting:





But below that it was awesome!





Encore skied well:





Which Way was very nice.  Probably the best run of the day:





Encore tracks on the skin up:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice TR..you make lots of turns..


----------



## awf170 (Nov 11, 2008)

Upper mountain:





Looking down the cliffs:





The Cliffs:





View on the drive out:


----------



## awf170 (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice TR..you make lots of turns..



Dude... it's 6-8 inches of snow on no base, and I'm by myself.  I'm not going to be trying to arc GS turns at full speed.  Also, you have to try to float you turns, not edge, or else you'll be hitting ground.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

nice job bro.    

didnt even know it was snowing up there today.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2008)

You skied in October and just coming out with the report now?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You skied in October and just coming out with the report now?



that was my confusion as well


----------



## Alexander (Nov 11, 2008)

10 11 08 or 11 11 08?  I'm pretty sure there was no snow on 10 11 08...


----------



## awf170 (Nov 11, 2008)

Whoops, it should be 11/11/08.  Can a mod change that?:dunce:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Whoops, it should be 11/11/08.  Can a mod change that?:dunce:



Fixed. nice pics!


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

way to get it. why did ya chose the bush?


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report and pics from Mt Ellen.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice pics and TR.  Making me really jones for Ellen loving!


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Way to go! Thanks for sharing the pics with us!


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 12, 2008)

dude, nice work!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice job! While it's not a "ton" of snow, they at least have decent coverage. All in due time.....


----------



## awf170 (Nov 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> way to get it. why did ya chose the bush?



As far as I know they got the most snow.  The Mansfield stake reported the same, but Mt, Ellen has more elevation and less people than Stowe.  No one else reported more than a couple inches of snow.


----------



## danny p (Nov 12, 2008)

sweet pics/TR, thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice work Austin!  Looks like some decent coverage in spots at least.  Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 12, 2008)

again....why do i live on Long Island???  

Nice TR


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Dude... it's 6-8 inches of snow on no base, and I'm by myself.  I'm not going to be trying to arc GS turns at full speed.  Also, you have to try to float you turns, not edge, or else you'll be hitting ground.



sweet - what was the snow consistency/quality?  Was it heavy? high moisture?  did it vary by altitude?


----------



## LonghornSkier (Nov 13, 2008)

Actually looks enjoyable


----------



## eatskisleep (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like fun


----------



## awf170 (Nov 16, 2008)

billski said:


> sweet - what was the snow consistency/quality?  Was it heavy? high moisture?  did it vary by altitude?



Pretty dense. Definitely not powder, but not that wet either.  So it was pretty good snow for having no base underneath.

The elevation variation was weird.  There was only about an a dusting to 2 inches up to around 2,500.  Then instantly there was 6-8, and it stayed the same from 2,800 to 4,100 ft.  My guess is the first squall moved in and there was a definite 32 degree line that caused such a sharp cut off.  The dusting to 2 inches was probably caused by the second little wave of snow.


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 17, 2008)

great report. looks awesome. way to get it.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 17, 2008)

*...yeah...*

Best pics so far this season....


----------

